# Is she too thin



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

OK so now I'm getting worried I have a lot of people who keep telling me she is way to thin most of them are not gsd owners and have heavier set dogs. My hubby also says she is to thin I seem to flip flop depending on the day b/c she has days where she looks alright to me and then there are times I feel as though she might be to skinny but I have no clue she's my first gsd and I don't really know weight wise how they are supposed to look. I know too heavy is not good as it can tend to mess up their Joints . I am baffled and worried about my little girl. Thank you for any help 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think she looks fine


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Based on the last picture, where her ribs and hip bones are visible, I would say she could gain a bit. Certainly not an emaciated dog though.

To me, seeing hip bones is not ideal.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I feed her diamond naturals and she gets 2 cups in the morning and 2 at night and I have had her for about a month should she have gained more weight within that time or does it take a little while longer. What are some other ways I could baulk her up just a tiny bit? I don't want people to think I don't feed and don't take care of her.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It could be as simple as adding 1/2 c to one meal.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

....or just adding some training treats that are "food," like Biljac frozen dog food or Natural Balance rolled dog food.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

OK I will most definitely do so thank you so much


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

She is beautiful!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## SuperSable (Feb 13, 2013)

She appears to be a little lean but not worrisome so. Is she normally pretty lean or is this a newer development? Is she the 4yr old in your signature? Is she in heat? Increasing her feed ration alittle might help or even adding some beneficial fish oil, such as grizzly salmon oil as a top dressing to her meal a few times a week might give her the extra calories if she is not interesting in consuming a larger ration of kibble.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

SuperSable said:


> She appears to be a little lean but not worrisome so. Is she normally pretty lean or is this a newer development? Is she the 4yr old in your signature? Is she in heat? Increasing her feed ration alittle might help or even adding some beneficial fish oil, such as grizzly salmon oil as a top dressing to her meal a few times a week might give her the extra calories if she is not interesting in consuming a larger ration of kibble.


SuperSable yes this would be the dog in my signature, I would be inclined to assume this is not a newer development b/c when we first got her about a month ago she was thinner, she was heat about a month ago. Thank you so much for your advice and I will also be trying the top dressing also.


----------



## SuperSable (Feb 13, 2013)

Gotcha  Just like males, some bitches do drop weight while in heat (totally normal) if they loose interest in food and her sole focus becomes reproducing. I bet she will be back to an ideal condition in another month. Given the recent heat, I personally wouldn't worry about her weight especially since she is already gaining. 

My mom has a bitch who barely eats while in heat so she gives the salmon oil daily during her heat and also mixes a little extra green tripe with her meal. Her Berlin seems to find that palatable when shes not interested in eating other wise. 

Good luck with Bella, she is beautiful.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

SuperSableThank you so very much I do appreciate all the tips..


----------

